# Zeilen durchlaufen in Excel



## pglw (3. August 2006)

Hi,

in einer Excel-Tabelle mit nur einer Spalte möchte ich gerne jede Zeile einzeln durchlaufen. Ist der Wert in Spalte 1 kleiner als 5, dann soll rechts daneben in Spalte 2 die Zahl 10 geschrieben werden.

Sorry, wenn ich Euch unterfordere aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja trotzdem sagen wie es geht.

Beste Grüsse
Simon


----------



## Nirraven (4. August 2006)

Irgendwann muss man alles das erste mal lernen... 
Also es müsste etwa so klappen.

```
Sub Test()
Dim i as Integer
i = 1
Do While not Cells(i, 1) = ""
  If Cells(i, 1) < 5 then Cells(i, 2) = 10
  i = i + 1
Loop
End Sub
```

Also er durchläuft die Schleife bis Zelle Ax leer ist. Wenn du nur bis zum Beispiel A50 testen willst, würde ich

```
Sub Test()
Dim i as Integer
For i = 1 to 50
  If Cells(i, 1) < 5 then Cells(i, 2) = 10
Next i
End Sub
```
vorziehen.


----------

